

When Management Misdirects Employees (response to Ben Horowitz) - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/when-management-misdirects-employees-my-response-to-ben-horo.html

======
daimyoyo
This is a very important lesson for business people to learn. Employees will
respond to incentives. For better or worse. Choose your incentives wisely.

